# Miami relabeling...fast



## jonbapparel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys. Just had a quick question. I am based in Miami and wanted to know if there were any relabeling/finishing company down here? I need to have them ASAP as winter music conference is fast approaching. Thanks! and keep on printing!


----------



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

Interested in this as well? Any relabeling/finishing companies in Florida?


----------

